# Mum has kicked babies out of her nest...



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Sometime over Saturday night to Sunday morning one of our gerbs Saxon gave birth. We think there's at least 5 in the nest now, but 3 have been on the edge since last night, we covered them over with nest and went to bed.

This morning, they're still there. Has she rejected them? could there be a reason why? and is there anything we could do? We've had to remove the father from the cage because we can't determine who the father is at this state.

Thanks, as always.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't want to read and run, but I have to say I have no experience at all of gerbils. However I do of hamster, mice and rabbit litters. So with that in mind, are the babies wriggling? Do they look like they are feeding? I don't know how wise it is...but may be worth feeling to see if they are warm? It might be just that mum is a bit rough with them. But she may be neglecting them if they are poorly or weak. Hope someone more gerbil-ey comes back to you with a better answer.


----------

